# The thrill of "your highest weight"



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 23, 2017)

There it is - the moment of truth. You step on the scale and see a number you never thought you'd reach - it's almost as if it belongs to someone else. 

How do you feel? Answer below.


----------



## Tracii (Oct 23, 2017)

Happy and content to a degree while being mortified that I have let myself get this heavy all at the same time.


----------



## BigFA (Nov 11, 2017)

When I stepped on the scale at my sister-in-laws and it soared past 300 lbs. for the first time, I was just like Tracii, shocked that I let myself get this heavy and at the same time excited and turned on that I truly weighed more than 300 and was really, really fat. I have leveled off around 280 to 285 and still consider myself a fat guy. I fantasize from time-to-time of really pigging out and going for 300 again but for health and mobility issues, I know I am better off where I am at.


----------



## slurpeekell12 (Nov 13, 2017)

I recently thought I was around 125 or 130 but I stepped on a friend's scale to see 140  I noticed I had some new jiggles lately but right now I'm excited to try gaining more (again) I've gone up and down my whole life but now I'm looking forward to reaching new gains


----------



## Tad (Nov 13, 2017)

slurpeekell12 said:


> I recently thought I was around 125 or 130 but I stepped on a friend's scale to see 140  I noticed I had some new jiggles lately but right now I'm excited to try gaining more (again) I've gone up and down my whole life but now I'm looking forward to reaching new gains



Great to see your name pop up again -- and glad you are enjoying your current jiggle


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Nov 21, 2017)

slurpeekell12 said:


> I recently thought I was around 125 or 130 but I stepped on a friend's scale to see 140  I noticed I had some new jiggles lately but right now I'm excited to try gaining more (again) I've gone up and down my whole life but now I'm looking forward to reaching new gains



that's pretty cute, actually!


----------



## biggirlluvher (Dec 25, 2017)

I had a feeling with the recent increase in my eating over the last few weeks, the new jiggles and the changes I've noticed with how I fit in my clothing that I might have passed the 250lbs mark. I felt that was my glass ceiling I'd never pass. Since I hit 200lbs, my knees ached with every 10lbs I gained and true to word when I got on the scale, I had cleared another milestone. I saw that as literally growing pains. Lately, my knees hurt sometimes and worse than in the past. I felt for sure that may have meant I had gained weight. 

I arrived at my parents' house for the holidays and there's a scale here. I was at my heaviest 255lbs as of today. It feels good to know that I'm at my most huge ever. I never admitted to anyone that I wanted to get this heavy or even heavier but it's obviously starting to show. With me finally reaching my heaviest, the next challenge is to find a woman to maybe grow with or watch me grow. I always thought that if I found myself in a mutually gaining relationship, I might let myself reach my original goal weight of 300lbs. However, the knee pains sometimes make me want to consider losing weight rather than gain.


----------



## TwoSwords (Dec 26, 2017)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> There it is - the moment of truth. You step on the scale and see a number you never thought you'd reach - it's almost as if it belongs to someone else.
> 
> How do you feel? Answer below.



Oh! I'd feel a mixture of relief and elation at having finally broken the 280 barrier I've been fighting with my whole adult life.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 17, 2018)

addendum:

Looking at shirtless pics of myself from 5 years ago and now and seeing that my belly button is at least an inch lower, meaning the extra weight is causing my belly to sag like a sack of potatoes as it fills up with all the extra weight. I love the down-down-down aspect of weight gain, everything gently falling, both on myself and on women, as the scale goes up, the body goes down, and eventually, everything's swingin'!  

The only better thing I can think of is if someone else - a lover, perhaps - pointing out the "plunge" of the belly button.


----------



## DonnieD80 (Jan 18, 2018)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> addendum:
> 
> Looking at shirtless pics of myself from 5 years ago and now and seeing that my belly button is at least an inch lower, meaning the extra weight is causing my belly to sag like a sack of potatoes as it fills up with all the extra weight. I love the down-down-down aspect of weight gain, everything gently falling, both on myself and on women, as the scale goes up, the body goes down, and eventually, everything's swingin'!
> 
> The only better thing I can think of is if someone else - a lover, perhaps - pointing out the "plunge" of the belly button.



Very good point LarryTheNoodleGuy, I totally agree!

I haven't gained weight myself but my girlfriend did. I was recently looking at pictures of her in a bikini about 7 years ago, and I couldn't help myself but confront them with the most recent pictures I took last summer when she reached her highest weight (177 lbs, she is 5'7").

Of course her belly button has plunged a bit into the new softess of her tummy (there was no softness at all in the old picture, at 115 lbs her stomach was flat). But I was really struck by the plunge of her boobs.. at 115 lbs her perky boobs' nipples were so high.. now, as the scale has progressively gone up 60 pounds, her nipples seem to have gone down a good 3 inches.

That's the most impressive "plunge" I have noticed on her. It's funny because the gap between her bikini bottom and top is now maybe an half of what it used to be. Of course it's not only that her nipples are lower, her boobs has grown a lot (they look as swollen melons compared to the peaches they used to be, from a B to a DD/E cup).


----------



## traceg (Feb 15, 2018)

Im happy and content although im absolutely amazed at how big i am when i see myself in a photo or in a window&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## ChattyBecca (Feb 15, 2018)

I have to admit, was shocked!


----------



## landshark (Feb 15, 2018)

ChattyBecca said:


> I have to admit, was shocked!



At what? Your highest weight? Were you happy about it?


----------



## ChattyBecca (Feb 15, 2018)

happily_married said:


> At what? Your highest weight? Were you happy about it?



Number was higher than what I thought I was. LOL.


----------



## extra_m13 (Feb 22, 2018)

not sure if thrill is the word in my case, it was a certain surprise. like, wow, i made it, you know, am capable on really gaining weight and letting myself go, how much can i gain on this holidays ? that was exciting i have to admit


----------



## fatboy3 (Feb 26, 2018)

I used to be almost 130kg which I liked a lot better than being my current which is a paltry 93 lol , I wanna be at least 110 again , I'm just meant to be fat !


----------



## Buttonboy (Mar 6, 2018)

I’m at my highest weight right now!! 

View attachment 36690060-9039-4DFB-8060-2638A35EC031.jpeg


----------



## Buttonboy (Mar 6, 2018)

My recent break up was a big cause of this. My ex fattened me up with rich meals before he left me. It was before the holidays so I overate to fill the void. Now I feel I am back and bigger than ever. Hopefully I can find a new feeder to help me gain even more


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Mar 7, 2018)

221 this morning...really can't believe it, it's almost like it's someone else standing on the scale. I remember being shocked and horrified and fascinated looking down and seeing "198.5" on the scale in May 2015 and just thinking "Woah." But that's how it goes, you live a certain lifestyle and as time goes on, your body responds, I think we are all just getting fatter and fatter unless you consciously put a stop to it, food is just sooo good and exercise sucks, lol....


----------



## ChubbyDivaGoddess (Mar 6, 2020)

Tracii said:


> Happy and content to a degree while being mortified that I have let myself get this heavy all at the same time.





ChattyBecca said:


> I have to admit, was shocked!


As of now, my current weight stands at 248-lbs.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 7, 2020)

Every time that I hit a new high, I'm delighted. I keep telling myself that I'll stop gaining soon but with each new high I think that I just want to be a little bit fatter.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 8, 2020)

I've never been one to weigh myself with any sort of regularity. In fact I don't think I've ever actually owned a bathroom scale. My wife has one, but I rarely use it. So typically the only time I am sure to find out my true weight is when I go to the doctors office - and as such it is almost always a bit of a surprise or a mystery revealed. 

It was about ten years ago now when I hit my highest weight. I was just shy of 300lbs, and that was a shock. I was never intentionally trying to gain weight and I never imagined that I was all that heavy. For reasons I won't get into here, I wasn't able to continue gaining, ,and I've not been nearly that heavy since then (I've been holding pretty steady around the 240-250 range.)

But I often wonder where I'd be now if I had continued gaining at the rate I had been. How much bigger could I have gotten? Would I be up to a quarter-ton by now? It will never happen, but I get a little thrill thinking about what could have been.


----------



## Tad (Mar 9, 2020)

I just hit my highest to date weight, but honestly I'm less thrilled than a bit puzzled and bemused. None of my clothes are fitting well, my body feels odd to me. Do I embrace this side? Do I lose that bit to return to my normal? For all that I spent a couple of weeks being a deliberate glutton to hit this high I hadn't really made any plans beyond getting here.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 9, 2020)

Tad said:


> I just hit my highest to date weight, but honestly I'm less thrilled than a bit puzzled and bemused. None of my clothes are fitting well, my body feels odd to me. Do I embrace this side? Do I lose that bit to return to my normal? For all that I spent a couple of weeks being a deliberate glutton to hit this high I hadn't really made any plans beyond getting here.



I would suggest that you should give it a little time and then make you're mind up, when your'e used to it.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Mar 11, 2020)

Tad said:


> I just hit my highest to date weight, but honestly I'm less thrilled than a bit puzzled and bemused. None of my clothes are fitting well, my body feels odd to me. Do I embrace this side? Do I lose that bit to return to my normal? For all that I spent a couple of weeks being a deliberate glutton to hit this high I hadn't really made any plans beyond getting here.



I think it’s pretty common for people to gain on purpose and then decide their high weight isn’t sustainable/comfortable and lose the weight/some of the weight again. Nothing wrong with going either way.


----------



## JavaRedmountain8 (Oct 10, 2020)

At 400 pounds I can barely walk around anymore without getting severely winded plus I had to get a power chair and scooter! Don't ride my scooter that much because my belly crushes up near the steering pole and sets of the horn and its annoying! I just use my power chair its easier to plop my fat belly down and love how my belly jiggles when hitting bumps and I even spill over the sides of that I love it! I desperately need a new power wheelchair! It's meant for users up to 400 but my scooter has a weight capacity of 500 going to have to figure out something! Or I simply will go immobile! When I hit 400 I was excited! Shooting for 600!


----------



## jonj287 (Oct 12, 2020)

Yesterday i stepped on the scale realizing this is my biggest to date. Currently at 309lbs


----------



## SSBHM (Oct 12, 2020)

322, and seem to be climbing


----------

